# HOTV - Team Vanelli and Team Vanelli arrives at GreenRun Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

James T. Jet here for HOTV with a special report from GreenRun Speedway. Two teams arrived this afternoon. First to arrive was a newcomer at GreenRun Speedway Team Angelis from Silver Spring MD. The brought a nice gulf blue GT40 Number 230. Aurora snapped a picture as they arrived.












Next up was Team Vanelli returning to GreenRun from Hernando MS. Ms Cannon also got a nice shot of them arriving with a gulf blue GT40 Number 23 and a nice red Camaro shown here.











Smokey is still at the local watering hole with Bubba and gang. He phoned in a report that JW's TJET Speed Parts and MEV have been spotted on I-95 one headed north and one headed south and should be here tomorrow.

Race fans that's it for tonights report good night and God Bless


----------

